
Switching to Firefox - nachtigall
https://hugotunius.se/2017/01/10/switching-to-firefox.html
======
softinio
I did the same last weekend and I am very pleased. Chrome genuinely had become
unreliable for me.

Highly recommend moving back to firefox

